# Stawianie X-ów

## biglolo12345

Witam,

zainstalowałem ostatnio gentoo (świetna dystrybujca), jednak potrzebuję poza konsolą skorzystać czasem z normalnych graficznych udogodnień.

Podczas próby zainstalowania x-ów (emerge xorg-server) wywala mi błąd "failed to emerge media-fonts/dejavu-2.33"

Byłbym bardzo wdzięczy za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## halvmork

Wstaw log bez tego nie da rady powiedzieć w czym jest problem że się nie kompiluje.

----------

## biglolo12345

Dobra,

poradziłem sobie, miałem problem z połączeniem internetowym.

Ale miałbym jeszcze pytanie (nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu) 

Jak postawić prawidłowo kde?

emerge xorg-x11 

emerge kde-meta

po startx wyrzuca mi środowisko x-ów

a po startkde uruchamia tak jakby pulpit kde

ale zrobienie czegokolwiek graniczy z cudem.

----------

## halvmork

W /etc/conf.d/xdm ustaw zmienną KDM, potem uruchom demona /etc/init.d/xdm start to uruchomi manager logowania, w typie sesji użytkownika musisz ustawić sesję kde.

----------

## biglolo12345

Mógłbyś podać mi konkretnie te linijki? (co zmienić)

----------

## halvmork

Edytujesz plik /etc/conf.d/xdm

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

```

uruchamiasz demona xdm

```

/etc/init.d/xdm start

```

jak się uruchomi poprawnie to dodajesz go do default aby startował automatycznie

```

rc-update add xdm default

```

robisz to na użytkowniku root.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## olejseba

A jaki wybrałeś profil?

```
# eselect profile list
```

Jeśli nie profil to podaj listę flag USE jaką używasz.

----------

## biglolo12345

Dzieki wszystkim za pomoc, dzieki wam poradizlem sobie  :Wink: 

----------

